# Aquascaping a triangular tank



## bRAM's Bettas (18 Mar 2009)

As some may have noticed of my last post, I am in the process of gathering all the materials for rescaping my neglected Juwel trigon 190. I was all happ with my plan... A rock garden style built up from the back and fading as it reaches the front. The plants I was thinking were cryptos, Vallisneria and Cabomba Caroliniana. I quickly put together a sketch so to speak, just to illustrate my thoughts.






As mentioned I 'WAS' happy with it, but thinking that the triangular footprint may not lend to this scape very well. This coupled with the large open section in the centre.

Any thoughts / comments are more than welcome.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Mar 2009)

I remember George scaping a triangular tank for someone a few years ao. Search on Tropical Fish Forums and take a look at that for ideas.

It seems as though you'll have a bit too much free space in the centre. Maybe go for a jungle style?


----------



## JohnC (25 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I've got a similar corner tank you can see the various (many) stages of my scapes in this journal if you havnt caught it already.

[url=http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=3898]viewtopic.php?f=35&t=3898[/url]

I would say it is much more difficult then a standard tank to produce something you are happy with. I have had to work out the dim stops in mine as the ballast is central mounted, leaving the corners and back dimmer. Planting was adjusted accordingly. Mine was also pre drilled so the outflows tended to flow just where I wanted to place nice high light stem plants. Aquascape and plant choice adjusted again.

I've done the jungle scape, then the open centre (slightly offset to golden ratio) with stems around the side and now i'm trying a triagular, island scape which i am liking alot.

I've seen another Trigon 190 where the scaper build up the back corner into a tall slope, hiding a intake/outflow system based on a cave hidden in the back of the slope at the back. That worked really well, but it also turned what was a triagular layout into more of a standard one.

How are the lights mounted in the Trigon and are you using the standard kit that came with it? If so what it is? I've been slowly upgrading all the kit that came with my corner tank as it wasnt fit for a high tech planted tank. As I've been doing this the range of scapes and plants I can try has opened up.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2009)

I wonder what a sort of bursting open style wood scape would look like.  What I mean is, if you positioned some nice redmoor style wood so that it was bursting forwards and out, from the rear/corner of the tank.

You could have a few central/off centre plants and maybe long vallis/cyprus helferi/crypt balansae style plant in the back corner comming forwards too.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (26 Mar 2009)

I think your best option is to go mound style.


----------

